# I have some Sting Rays for sale.



## Trademark (Aug 1, 2011)

I have one deluxe sting ray that just needs a little love and tenderness to get it back to it's greatness. It's a 60's Ray, green and ride-able immediately. I have a red frame that would be a complete project bike. Make me an offer.


----------



## mike w (Aug 3, 2011)

*stingray*

I am interested inthe red one.  please contact me at stingraymike@gmail.com  thanks


----------



## jpartida (Aug 19, 2011)

how much for the green one?


----------

